# Mac OS X rootpipe security vulnerability discovered, but theres no fix date yet



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

If youre running the latest version of Mac OS X, you should avoid running your computer with admin privileges for a little while. A White Hat security researcher has discovered a security vulnerability he calls rootpipe, and currently Apple has no fix date for the issue.

The nastiest kinds of exploits on any OS are the ones that grant someone access to the root of the OS without permission. Its the kind of vulnerability that guarantees whoever is trying to access your system that any data stored on your phone belongs to them, and in many cases this kind of access is granted without the user even knowing what is going on. These exploits are often referred to as privilege escalation vulnerabilities, and security researcher Emil Kvarnhammar claims to have found on on OS X Yosemite.

Read More


----------

